# Keep an Eye on Your Health



## Lady_Husker (Aug 8, 2015)

I haven't been on for several days because I have been in the hospital twice with a new strain of severe sinusitis that morphed into a viral infection of my lungs. Apparently this super bug is going around Nebraska and Illinois. I'm sure it is going around in other areas, so I advise everyone to stock up on what you will need to fight this crap. For those of you who have compromised lungs (I have asthma), catching this bug could kill you. I'm not sure if anyone has talked about this, but it is a nasty bug and I want to make sure everyone knows about it and takes care.

I'm still no where near back up to par, but I'm off my nasal oxygen and I can at least walk to the bathroom without my lips turning blue. If you have any family/friends who would also be at risk, let them know to be extra careful. Stay healthy, my friends!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Get well soon LH!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hang in there, Lady!

There is something going around my area that has landed several people from work in the hospital. As always, Denton is washing his hands whenever he can, and is staying clear of as many people as he can.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Take good care of yourself and get plenty of rest Lady. As for the rest of you, stay hydrated, wash your hands OFTEN, take your vitamin C and drink a nice cup of Echinacea tea with some local honey.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Glad you're improving...


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

Scary stuff...hopefully your on the mend.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Be well, your health is the most important thing you have.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sounds like you are on the mend, keep getting better and thanks for the warning.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Get well soon.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Take care.hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DARK1 (Oct 4, 2014)

Glad to hear your doing better, get well soon !


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Lady_Husker said:


> I haven't been on for several days because I have been in the hospital twice with a new strain of severe sinusitis that morphed into a viral infection of my lungs. Apparently this super bug is going around Nebraska and Illinois. I'm sure it is going around in other areas, so I advise everyone to stock up on what you will need to fight this crap. For those of you who have compromised lungs (I have asthma), catching this bug could kill you. I'm not sure if anyone has talked about this, but it is a nasty bug and I want to make sure everyone knows about it and takes care.
> 
> I'm still no where near back up to par, but I'm off my nasal oxygen and I can at least walk to the bathroom without my lips turning blue. If you have any family/friends who would also be at risk, let them know to be extra careful. Stay healthy, my friends!


Sorry to hear about you being ill. This is the time of year I start preaching for people to be extra careful when it comes to viruses. It seems like as soon as the kids go back to school in the fall we suddenly have an explosion of diseases past around the community. 
Every one, but especially the old and those with a compromised immune system and respiratory disease, need to stay away from public places as much as possible. If you have to go shopping, go during off hours when there are less people in the stores. take advantage of the disinfecting wipes when you enter a store, or take your own. wash your hands or use hand sanitizers often. Don't touch your face, nose eyes. Stay away from people who are obviously ill and don't be afraid to tell some one they need to stay away if they are ill even with a little cold. a little cold can turn into pneumonia in a hurry if you are of fragile health.

LH do your breathing exercises at least every hour and drink lots of fluids to help break up that junk in your lungs and get it out of your system.


----------



## parul1212 (Oct 28, 2015)

Your eyes can flag up more serious health problems if looked at carefully enough. Problems with our eyes shouldn't be ignored as they could be a sign of a bigger issue. Not sure what to look out for? Here health experts have shared how to interpret different problems with your peepers.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hope you get to feeling better Lady. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KatoriN1996 said:


> Oh, I hope you feel better soon! Don`t lay down your arms! I can also advise you this service with great discounts for the remedies: Generic Doctor Archives - RX Discount Coupons | RX Discount Coupons


KatoriN1996,

This is your second post where you attached the link to RX Discount Coupons. Why don't you head on over to the Intro Section and tell us a bit about yourself? As of now, you are coming off as someone who is promoting a certain website and I would suggest to the members not to click on your links.

Thanks

Your new friend,

Slippy


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Preventative measures like hygiene and solid vitamins and a clean diet are the best defence. What do we do when we get sick? Aside from the meds we treat our bodies well. We should do that all the time. 

Get well!


----------

